# Input/tray problems with Sony DAV-SB200 home theater.



## ashoklalvani (Oct 29, 2010)

My Sony DAV-SB200 has multiple problems though they may be related. It keeps turning itself on and off randomly. The disc tray keeps opening and closing by itself. And the buttons on the front and on the remote stop responding when this happens (which is most of the time). Any advice?

The problem here is that I'm based in Calcutta, India. Possibly the worst major metro on the planet when it comes to technical support. I've been a heavy user of consumer electronics for two decades now and - since the city's conditions are absolutely terrible for electronics - they malfunction often. I've had 'professionals' actually successfully repair my stuff maybe 20% of those times. 

This particular problem occurs entirely randomly and every time I call in Sony support, the problem inevitably ceases to manifest itself (nice dose of bad luck there from the Gods of Electronics) and the support people tell me 'we can't see the symptom so we can't fix it'. I'm at my wits end. 

There are no specific conditions I can discern for this to happen. It happens frequently regardless of whether I'm playing a DVD or a CD. Sometimes it'll happen continuously (system turns off and on, tray opens and closes by itself and none of the front panel/remote buttons respond). Sometimes it'll play normally for an hour or two (or six) and then suddenly start doing this intermittently. There is no pattern I can discern. I've tried disabling and taking the remote to another room just in case it was the remote causing the weird activity. No dice. I've tried switching power outlets, tried connecting it to a different TV. Nothing. 

Really hope someone here can give me some advice!


----------

